
Final Tax Bill Targets the Free Food at Your Office - jedberg
https://www.wsj.com/livecoverage/tax-bill-2017/card/1513390025
======
jedberg
This is clearly targeting tech companies, who are the majority of companies
that give this benefit.

~~~
steanne
construction companies often offer free drinks to discourage dehydration.

~~~
jedberg
Oh the irony if this actually increases the cost of real estate development.

